# Mallet toe correction



## cwilson3333 (Oct 17, 2013)

I need a CPT code for CORRECTION OF MALLET TOE, SECOND TOE RIGHT FOOT


Portion of summary of operative note: General anesthesia......................
Xrays reviewed, showing a subluxation of distal phalanx on the middle phalanx. Middle phalanx had a lateral slope. Patient clinically had a mallet deformity. Dorsal incision made.
Dissection carried down to joint, and joint identified. Distal portion of middle phallanx was delived into wound, and using a rongeur, 1-2mm of bone taken off lateral side. About 3
mm taken off medial side, leaving a nice flat surface and no longer angulated. Distal phalanx was decorticated. Care taken not to injure nail bed. A 0.062 K-wire was delivered first from inside wound , out the toe, and down across surgical site. Toe was perfectly straight, rotation good.................................

Thanks


----------

